# Realtek/Audio problems with new computer Asus TUF Gaming (565GE-AL365)



## Tiix (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello, I recently bought a new computer (Asus TUF Gaming (565GE-AL365)). It had no OS so I installed one with a USB key and had a windows activation key from my uni.

It went well and then I tried to update drivers using https://www.driverscloud.com/ and, among others, it made me install a realtek driver (I don't know which one since I have tried so many since then..).

I tried to use an headphone + mic (HyperX Cloud 1) to find out that the mic wasn't recognized and working and that the sound was coming from the headset and the speakers. The only mic recognized was the one built-in.

I had similar problems before with other computers so I guessed that I needed more uptodate drivers and started searching. And it didn't go well. I tried many, uninstalling from the device manager and deleting the realtek folder from Program Files (x86) each time.

I had drivers working to an extend, switching from speakers to headset (and not both) when I plugged it, drivers not working at all, drivers not recognizing the headset, ...

At this point, I'm using :






						Realtek High Definition Audio (HDA) R2.8x (8619) WHQL
					

Windows




					www.station-drivers.com
				




but it doesn't recognize the headset at all. And at this point, I'm glad to have sound at all.

So I'm hoping someone could help me.

Thank you.

EDIT : I also looked on the asus website for drivers for my model https://www.asus.com/fr/Laptops/TUF565/HelpDesk_Download/ wich lists Version V6.0.8716.1 2019/08/08 and offer a download (21,71 Mb). It says to run something in admin to install but it had no success...

I also had another question. Since I used my windows activation key, if I decide to reinstall windows from the USB key, will it ask for the key again? And if so, will the one I used still be usable?


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 3, 2019)

Tiix said:


> Hello, I recently bought a new computer (Asus TUF Gaming (565GE-AL365)). It had no OS so I installed one with a USB key and had a windows activation key from my uni.
> 
> It went well and then I tried to update drivers using https://www.driverscloud.com/ and, among others, it made me install a realtek driver (I don't know which one since I have tried so many since then..).
> 
> ...


If you want to reinstall Windows, activate it first online, then reinstall.


----------



## Tiix (Sep 4, 2019)

New day, new tries. I uninstalled the current realtek audio from the app list and rebooted. Windows installed some basic audio driver I think.





I can now use headphones with the jack but the mic is still unrecognized 

I found that thread https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?105341-DRIVERS-Realtek-HD-Audio-(UAD).

But I don't know which one I should use, DTS, RTK ? My laptop does mention Dts headphone on the case... Also, it says to clean drivers installations with Driver Store Explorer 



Should I really clean all the .inf files starting with realtek? Realtek drivers manage only audio? Won't this fuck up anything?

I also found https://github.com/alanfox2000/realtek-hda-release/releases/tag/6.0.8716.1 which is another source for 6.0.8716.1 (drivers specified on Asus' website but that wouldn't work), and I don't know which one I should take?

ASUS
8716.1_UAD_WHQL_AVO.7z
8716.1_UAD_WHQL_ICE_RTK.7z
8716.1_UAD_WHQL_XPERI.7z
8716.1_UAD_WHQL_PCH_DMIC.7z 

ASUS
8716.1_HDA_UAD_Win10_RS3_RS4_RS5_19H1_X64_ResellASUS_WHQL.zip 

Thank you.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 4, 2019)

Tiix said:


> New day, new tries. I uninstalled the current realtek audio from the app list and rebooted. Windows installed some basic audio driver I think.
> 
> I can now use headphones with the jack but the mic is still unrecognized
> 
> ...


@alanfox2000


----------



## Tiix (Sep 5, 2019)

The laptop made an update when I shut it down and it installed Realtek(R) Audio V6.0.1.8639.

And I get no sound. From the speakers and the headset.

I'm guessing it's the version installed in the first place because it has the same version number as the first one listed on windows update history.

I got this as a result for the script from TenForums :





A friend who bought the same laptop has the V6.0.1.8639 and no problems.


----------



## Tiix (Sep 23, 2019)

Is bumping allowed?


----------

